
Three Secrets to Make a Message Go Viral - peter123
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/135/made-to-stick-getting-your-ideas-to-fly.html
======
mustpax
Am I the only one who sees the irony in the Digg bait title for an article
about Digg bait articles? Or, is it intentionally ironic? I must be getting
old, I can't tell anymore.

~~~
siong1987
I really don't what is wrong with a Digg bait title. Every writer should know
that a good title is a good style of writing an article, right? Correct me if
I am wrong since my writing really sucks.

~~~
tvon
A Digg bait title indicates that the author is more interested in getting page
views than in writing a good article, at least that's what it means to me.

~~~
dhimes
Unless, of course, the article is actually quite good.

------
siong1987
Try to amazon this book named Made To Stick. The whole book is about how to
make a message go viral.

~~~
ja27
The article linked is from the authors of Made to Stick. They have an updated
edition out. I'm guessing it won't have a section on Dominos Pizza or Susan
Boyle though.

